# Killer Guitar Solo (My guitar gently weeps-G. Harrison) by the Purple One!



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This is freaking awesome! I have seen some performances that were more technical (Satriani, Paul Gilbert, etc), and I have seen performances that had more soul (BB King, SRV) but I think this is one of the best overall performances that I have seen. And, from a guy that I didn't realize was a skilled guitarist too!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Dude is a little strange but is a wicked guitarist!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

:blink: Yup. Pretty ****ing awesome.

I knew he was supposed to be like mind blowing kinda good......i just never listened to his music. Badassedness confirmed.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

prince is one he!! of a guitarist. the other thing i get out of this clip/concert is how much george harrisons son looks like him, youd think thered be slight differences, but hes like a xeroxed copy .


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Had to come back and watch it again, thanks for posting this. really awesome performance. Great song.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

quarterinmynose said:


> Had to come back and watch it again, thanks for posting this. really awesome performance. Great song.


Yeah, I've gone back and watched it a couple more times myself!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I read that the day before this performance Rolling Stone Mag release their Top 100 guitarists of all time. It didn't have Prince on the list. The following year he moved up to #33. Seems he had something to prove, and prove it he did.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Whew! That was sickness personified! I never knew! And do you think that possibly could be George Harrison's son-lol? OMG,it's George reincarnated!!!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Flatband said:


> And do you think that possibly could be George Harrison's son-lol? OMG,it's George reincarnated!!!!


He is a virtual clone of his dad isn't he!


----------

